# audio setups in Z31's



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i'm interested in seeing everyones sub/amp setups so i can see how radical mine will be once i get it done..

so lets see them!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.sub.box.shtml


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pioneer DEH-P2600 HU
Hifonics Brutus 300 watts RMS x2
2 - Audiobahn AW1251SE I'll get pictures later.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zbum i think everyone and their mom has seen urs :thumbup: lol just messing around man

i liek urs, nice hidden design


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

okay fine. how about these:

I have no details about this other than it was clean:









Click the image for more about this system:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oooooooo pretty


----------

